# Apple TV 2G et compatibilité Aperture



## U2forever (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un sait-il si l'apple TV pourra lire les photos stockées sous Aperture (au lieu d'iPhoto)?


----------



## j-j (12 Octobre 2010)

U2forever a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un sait-il si l'apple TV pourra lire les photos stockées sous Aperture (au lieu d'iPhoto)?



Oui sans problème.


----------

